# Tears in my eyes....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Many of you know that Ava has a FB page and I post pictures every day. Sometimes I get tired of it and feel like taking a break....and then it happens......

I've received at least three messages in the past two days from people thanking me for bring joy to very ill friends/relatives of theirs. 

Just this morning I got a message from a woman whose grandmother was one of Ava's biggest fans (and I did recognize her name). She had been very ill and on hospice, Ava brought her the only joy she had in life and would look at her pictures every single day and tell her friends about them. Her family had bought her Ava's figurine for her birthday. (made by a girl on FB). She passed away yesterday. They wanted to thank me.

How do you top that? All I ever wanted to do it maybe make a small difference by bringing someone a smile. Not sure whether to cry with saddness for the woman..or with happiness that I was able to bring a smile to a dying friend. 

Three messages like this in a couple days....I'm speechless.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Isn't it amazing the lives we grace with joy without even knowing it? A simple little FB page bringing joy to those in their times of need. Gods plan is so much greater than our mere understanding. Hugs.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

I think you make God smile....you seem to be a kind person.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your story. I had goose bumps. Sometimes, it is the simple things that can make a difference in a person life.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sweet message Pat---Bless you!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

You should be proud! I'm sure Ava puts a smile on many faces, as she does mine! Thank you Pat!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*That's wonderful. You made a difference.*


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

That's great, Pat. It's wonderful that Ava (and you) can bring so much happiness to people. I know that I love seeing Ava's pictures! :wub::wub:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Pat Your extra effort is a blessing! Thanks for sharing this story we all are reminded how we can BE a blessing! :aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:wub: This reminds me of you Pat:


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

That is such a touching story it is amazing how our fluffs make such a difference to people. Maizy was an amazing comfort to my FIL when he was poorly and made him smile so much. They have such an affect on people we are so blessed to have them in our lives every day :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love seeing Ava's pictures. I'm glad that Ava brought joy to that lady, you never know what a blessing our little dogs make.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Pat, you are a very special person. You reach out and touch people because that is who you are. It is an added bonus that you made someone very happy in their last days with Ava's pictures. You deserve this warmth and happiness...remember that you have been through an awful year but look where you are now!!! Thank you for sharing such a beautiful story!!!:heart:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh wow, Pat that is so wonderful :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I think it is wonderful!!! :wub: I know I don't always get a chance to reply, but I really enjoy the pics, too...they really brighten my day!!:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't think we ever know how simple acts of kindness and friendship can touch lives. That's incredible!


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Simple acts of kindness can make a huge difference. Blessing and every day miracles .... There is always a plan, just may not know it at the time.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> :wub: This reminds me of you Pat:


Lovely:wub: and yes very appropriate for Pat at the beach.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

How sweet is that.....very touching!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

It has to be a wonderful feeling knowing that you and Ava brought so much joy to someones last days. :tender: I couldn't help but tear up reading your post. :crying:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

What a nice story!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - your post did bring tears to my eyes. I was a little afraid to read it at first because I know what a positive person you are and wondered what was making you sad. Then I read it and can just imagine that ill woman (and so many other people) looking forward to a little joy in their lives at a really trying time. 

Pat, you always know how to put a smile on our faces -- with your wit, your heart, your giving and upbeat nature and the pictures and stories of your sweet A Team.:chili: I'm so proud how, in light of the kind of year you had with Superstorm Sandy, you still came shining through. The messaged you received just go to show how each of us can make a difference; no matter how big or how small. :smootch: Thank you, Pat!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Very Touching Post. The Little Ones Do Bring Joy To Us and Others as well She Made a differance. Something to be very proud of PaT.*
*Keep Up all your good work. Nickee & Yogi in Pa!*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:blush: awww, now you guys are making me tear up with your sweet comments....*sniff*....

thank you.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

That is completely awesome  and Ava makes my day too when I see her on FB!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, Pat! How awesome! We never know how far our lives will ripple into the people all around us. You are blessed, and so are all those who come into contact with you, whether face to face or through your words and pictures on Facebook and this forum. Press on, Pat! There are many more people out there needing that blessing that you so freely give. God bless


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

You scared me for a minute... :w00t: 

That is wonderful Pat, so rewarding to hear that the what you are doing is bringing so much joy. I love your pics. too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

You and Ava are a blessing to so many, Pat. It's amazing how a simple picture of that precious girl can bring such joy to people - how wonderful you are to take the time to share Ava with so many people. My service dog, Cooper, has a FB page and I am always surprised that people take the time to look at it and comment. It makes me feel good to know that he brings something not just to the kids he works with, but other people in our community who enjoy hearing about his work life and his regular dog life. God Bless you!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Pat, it must warm your sweet heart to have learned what happiness your little Ava brought to that dear lady... and to others as well. 
I think we can all get very caught up in the materialistic things and life, and forget that what might seem a simple act, can have a profound affect on someone's life. 
Bless you sweet, Pat.. and Bless little Ava for bringing such joy to that lady's last days. 
beautiful post!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- it's wonderful to know how much joy you and the pictures of Ava have brought into the lives of others. These little fluffs do bring smiles to our faces and it's great that you share. Isn't it good to know that you've brought a little happiness into people that may have had little to look forward to.

Even my co-workers love looking at Ava's pictures on FB. Of course, they've all met Secret and like to think that they "know" Ava because they "know" her Mom.

This is just wonderful.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's funny how we have not idea how much our fluffs give to people,even if they don't meet them in person, there's power in an image and more when you put a story with it. I see it every day on FB and on SM, how we're all touched my births, birthdays, illness and death of fluffs we've gotten to know purely online...

We're so blessed to have them in person!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

```

```
Pat, I, too, was one of the SM family members worried when I read the subject title! 

Your story is so touching. It is amazing how our precious fluff babies not only bring joy to us ... but, to strangers as well. Ava was an Earth Angel to that dear lady and so many others ... and, you are an Earth Angel as well.

But, I need to add ... I love the whole A-Team. :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes, Bentley and I love Avas and her brother pics!! Bentley stares at screen at tilts his head at her pics, its the cutest thing


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Did you ever think that Ava came to this earth just to do this ? Bringing smiles to people. Helping people in their life journey. And you being the enabler, is part of it. Thank you to both of you.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a great story.....Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

That's just awesome! I love seeing pictures of Ava and I can see how that would brighten up someone's day! Keep posting away!


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Wonderful Pat..I saved a copy of the poem ..it reminds me of a close friend of mine and also inspires me to be the best I can be even in the smallest ways we can all make a difference..great story thanks for sharing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

That's so awesome, Pat. I know we all think our fluffs are special, but when others tell you how much yours mean to them, it is doubly special. I'm so glad that Ava's Facebook page touches others in such a wonderful way.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

What a great reminder of the impact that even the little things you do in the day, and don't really think too much about, can have on others.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just saw this in another email and it seemed perfect.....

“The simplest acts of kindness are by far more powerful then a thousand heads bowing in prayer.” -Mahatma Gandhi 

Sometimes my sisters or a particular dog friend will tell me how cute Ava is and that it's really like she's speaking. I think we forget that it's you lol. You brighten so many days Pat.:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maglily said:


> I just saw this in another email and it seemed perfect.....
> 
> “The simplest acts of kindness are by far more powerful then a thousand heads bowing in prayer.” -Mahatma Gandhi
> 
> Sometimes my sisters or a particular dog friend will tell me how cute Ava is and that it's really like she's speaking. I think we forget that it's you lol. You brighten so many days Pat.:wub:


I always get a kick out of reading people's responses....they're actually talking to Ava!!! LOL....if they only knew that she'd bite their ankles!!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------

